

Guido van Rossum opens to type annotations in Python - zeitg3ist
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-ideas/2014-August/028618.html?

======
orf
I'm quite excited about this - function annotations are a neat idea but
focusing them on type-checking makes them a lot more useful (I can't really
think of any other use case to be honest).

I have a sweet spot for Python and I think it could benefit from a little
optional type hinting.

